# عملية تخريم الصاج على الكمبيوتر



## mughrabe (28 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أخواني أشرح لكم طريقة عمل مكننة تخريم الصاج على الكميوتر 

الطريقة التقليدية لتخريم الصاج هي عن طريق مكابس إما هيدروليكية أو غير مركزية (إكسانترك)
وتقوم هذه العملية بتشكيل القالب المراد تنفيذه في الصاج ،هذا القالب لا يقبل أي تعديل وهو لعلمية تشكيل أو تنفيذ واحد من قص وتثقيب وتنفيذ لشكل ثابت كما ذكرت سابقاً 

أما الطريقة الحديثة وهي كالأتي :
1- رسم أي شكل مراد على برنامج CAD إم على برامج AUTOCAD أو SOLDWORK على سبيل المثال لتنفيذه على الصاج بقياسات تكون ضمن حدود الأت المتوفرة 

2-تحويل الرسمة الى برنامج CAM ليقوم بتخريج لغة G-CODE اللغة التي تفهمها الألة .

3- تقوم الألة بتطبيق البرنامج بما يتوافق مع القوالب المثبته فيها وتقوم بعملية التشكيل بالطريقة الأسرع والأفضل 

وهذه الألات تسمى Punch

قدمت لكم ملخص لهذه الألة التي أنا أمتلكها في مجال تخريم وتشكيل الصاج .

والسلام عليكم


----------



## infractor hawk (9 مايو 2009)

موضوعك رائع 
مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## ابو محمود (23 مايو 2009)

اتمنى انى اكون فهمت الموضوع صح وعموما دى لينك متصله بالى انا فهمته http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utQ1lIqH754
هذة الماكينات يطلق عليهاcnc turret punch press
ويطلق عليها لفظ turret لان ال tools بتركب على صينيه كما بالفيديو وبيركب عليها اكثر من tools ممكن 32 مثلا على حسب موديل الماكينه والمصنع لها وتنقسم ال tools
الى vari tools
station tools
وعشان انا ناسى دلوقتى اول مافتكر هاضيف الموضوع باسهاب وتفصيل اكتر
وشكرا على الموضوع ياباش مهندس


----------



## mughrabe (23 مايو 2009)

شكراً لمرورك يابشمهندس وأنتظر ردك


----------



## wewell (25 مايو 2009)

شكرا على فكرة هذه الماكينة يطلق عليها أيضاً CNC As (Center Numeric Cuter )
م.م/ وليد عيسى


----------



## wewell (5 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا ً كثيرا ً
ممكن طلب
 ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم بإعطائي المواصفات البريطانية الآتية bsen 1335-1 &bsen 1335-3 &bsen 14074 & bsen5459-2 & bsen 527-3 &bsen 14073-2 &bsen 1335-2&1335-3 حيث أني احتاج هذه المواصفات لإنهاء رسالة الدكتوراه خاصتي ولكم جزيل الشكر
م.م / وليد عيسى


----------



## wewell (5 يونيو 2009)

_جزاك الله عنا خيرا ً كثيرا ً_
_ممكن طلب_
_ ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم بإعطائي المواصفات البريطانية الآتية bsen 1335-1 &bsen 1335-3 &bsen 14074 & bsen5459-2 & bsen 527-3 &bsen 14073-2 &bsen 1335-2&1335-3 حيث أني احتاج هذه المواصفات لإنهاء رسالة الدكتوراه خاصتي ولكم جزيل الشكر_
_م.م / وليد عيسى_


----------



## دكتور في الهندسة (7 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع جدااااااااااااا


----------



## e_farghaly (11 أكتوبر 2009)

السيد الدكتور مغربى شكرا لافادتنا العظيمه وكنت اسأل سيادتكم على نوع معين فى هذه الماكينات وهو 
Turret Punch Press
Model: VT/19 N/C
لانها معروض على شراؤها وكم تقريبا سعرها وماهى مواصفاتها وامكانياتها لانى احاول حتى الان بدون جدوى


----------



## مهندسة توتا (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك على هذة المعلومات


----------



## mohtaha (21 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بمجهودكم الجميع


----------



## hemeida (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

